# Orient King Diver's Are Here.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Orient King Divers , 42 - 43mm All steel cases with screw on backs. 21 Jewel Automatic wind with signed steel bracelets. These are new old stock and some of the cases have some slight scratches from poor storage. All are New Old Stock. There are no original boxes or papers. I will guarantee them for six months.

Forum members get first picks before they go on the site. Price will be Â£55 each or two for Â£100 + postage for forum members only. PS I am making virtually nothing on these I have bought too many.









I only have two of the all black ones and they are Â£59 each and not included in the special two piece price.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Funky









Very tempted,but have 2 watches to buy first


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

All the lugs are 22mm , go on treat yourself's you know it makes sense,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I was just wondering what the lug width was







Spooky


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mystic Alex strikes again.........................


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would buy a couple if I were not saving







Still might though knowing me


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy I will have a red one ...hate to see you with too many watches on your hands







you can send it with my first ever auction win


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one John,the red looks









I am trying not to look too much,but I know I will end up with one


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

About time I had a funky watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I also have the red dial in the other case design, same as the green one.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What water resistacne have they and can you wind them?

Anyone have Orients, can they be wound by hand


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

No purple ones Roy







? I'll have a red one too then and you can send it with my auction win







. Let me know how much and it'll be magic money paper again







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The cases just say water resistant, they cannot be manually wound.

I cannot guarantee the water resistance on these.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Not colourful enogh for me !!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy how old are these models


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,I may be wrong,but I would guess at 80's.

Older ones are slightly different.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I think they are 1980's.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BIG RED has arrived


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pics John?On the wrist if you can









What do you think of it?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Pics John?On the wrist if you can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will try ... no light this morning


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No probs John,I know you have a biggish wrist,wanted to see how it looks


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sorry about the photos ... worse than usual ... its really dark this morning


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks good John









That dial has a nice shine to it.Looks to be a nice size on the wrist too









Thanks


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Looking forward to mine coming now I've seen those pics







. Thanks John







.

GROOVY







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have spent a bit of time searching for these on the web ... seem to be 1970's rather than 1980's ... it might explain the colour schemes! There do not seem to be that many around ... only two on e-bay in the US and a few in Japan and Brazil of all places.

Movement is Cal 46943


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> I have spent a bit of time searching for these on the web ... seem to be 1970's rather than 1980's ... it might explain the colour schemes! There do not seem to be that many around ... only two on e-bay in the US and a few in Japan and Brazil of all places.
> 
> Movement might be Cal 46941


 The movement is a Cal 46941.

There is not many around because they are all here.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I saw the ones in Brazil,but the early one I found have different dials and inner bezels.

I may of course be totally wrong,again


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I have spent a bit of time searching for these on the web ... seem to be 1970's rather than 1980's ... it might explain the colour schemes! There do not seem to be that many around ... only two on e-bay in the US and a few in Japan and Brazil of all places.
> ...


Mine is Cal 46943 ... at least that what it says on the rotor ... I took the back off


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There must be some different ones then but I'm not opening them all up.









The 46941 was in the rounder case.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I don't really care too much when they are from they look cool







I am superfical that way


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> There must be some different ones then but I'm not opening them all up.Â

















I am interested in these things now I am an "expert"


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

John,did you see the world diver on your searches?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have seen these with the day at 9.00 and the date at 3.00.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mine is Cal 46943 ... at least that what it says on the rotor ... I took the back off










Roy - you didn't give me a choice of movement. Which one is rarer














.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ian


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> John,did you see the world diver on your searches?


Yes Alex ... the World Diver looked quite good especially the tonneau shaped ones ... as you know I am partial to a time zone or two .... (why did I sell the Navigator







....







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> ... as you know I am partial to a time zone or two .... why did I sell the Navigator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not crying anymore


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Quick John I see a Seiko Navigator


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Quick John I see a Seiko Navigator


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Has anybody bought one yet?

I'd be interested in a their thoughts, I am considering one, always partial to a tacky watch







The bezel is putting me off at the moment, I just need a little push and I'll have one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

right I'm totally at a loss as to what the bezel markings of 20M 30M 35M and 40M mean? Any ideas?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> right I'm totally at a loss as to what the bezel markings of 20M 30M 35M and 40M mean? Any ideas?


 Probably have to wait for Colin to get back ... I thought it might have something to do with decompression time for air diving .... just a guess though


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Well I finally got my big red one today. I'm not used to big, reasonably heavy watches on bracelets but Roy made me buy this one. " Look into my eyes, not around my eyes- just into my eyes."









I like the blessed thing and thats good because I've heard these Orient movements just go on and on.

It certainly suits this diving enthusiast







. I won't be wearing it in the shower or when I cry at "Lassie Come Home"







.

Although not up to Seiko standards IMO it seems well made and finished.

I especially like the Japanese-English day names ( makes a change from those silly French-English combinations ).

Perhaps I'm ready for a real dive watch







.

Thank you Herr Mesmer














.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

I'm so pleased for you I can't stop flapping my chicken wings.



















































I must get another Timex, takes a chicken and still keeps tickin'.


----------

